# Remove deleted ports



## ccc (Oct 23, 2013)

hi

I have FreeBSD 8.4 (upgrade from 8.2) installed on ESX 4.1.
After `portupgrade -a` I get these messages:


```
--->  Cleaning out obsolete shared libraries
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 513 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - databases/php5-sqlite (port deleted)
        - lang/tcl-modules (port deleted)
        * lang/tcl85 (tcl-8.5.11)
```

How to remove these deleted ports from the database?


----------



## ccc (Oct 24, 2013)

```
# portsclean -PCDL
# pkgdb -F
# portaudit -Fda
```
solved this problem!

http://www.startupcto.com/server-tech/freebsd/upgrading-all-freebsd-ports


----------

